# Bmc Cx01



## The Neil (Mar 19, 2008)

So has anyone rode this (http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=13248&cat=5) bike? I did a quick search in the forums and saw a lot of people talking about it based on looks alone, but no real reviews. Seems like a sweet deal to me, but wouldn't mind a little more insight from you folks first.

Thanks.


----------



## Nightfire (Sep 10, 2007)

I have one. It's a lovely ride. That one seems to have had it's forks swapped (it shipped with the EC90X)

The only thing I would replace it with is the newer carbon version.









Mine.

P


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice bike. More pics and specs please.


----------



## Nightfire (Sep 10, 2007)

Spec is quite subtle, Mavic Kysrium wheels, Tiagra shifters and mechs (I like 9 speed on a cx bike) Shimano 105 cranks (the bontys in the pictures are too short) triple ti egg beaters. Paul neo-retro and touring cantis and EA50 stem and seatpost (it ships with the seatpost as standard)

Next upgrade is a set of EC90 aero wheels


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks. Looks good.


----------



## Nightfire (Sep 10, 2007)

Not sure about looking good. It looks as good as any bike in my size can. A 56 would look better.

Remember to check geometry carefully. BMC measure c-c rather than c-t. Mine is a 61 (or in true swiss style 613mm) which is more like a 64, the top tubes come in a little shorter than other bikes of the same size.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Not a CX01 but a great ride still...*



The Neil said:


> So has anyone rode this (https://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=13248&cat=5) bike? I did a quick search in the forums and saw a lot of people talking about it based on looks alone, but no real reviews. Seems like a sweet deal to me, but wouldn't mind a little more insight from you folks first.
> 
> Thanks.


...although it is a completely different frame.


----------



## Nightfire (Sep 10, 2007)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> ...although it is a completely different frame.


Actually, it's not. The CX02 is the old CX01 frame with cheaper forks. The new CX01 is the carbon frame.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Actually, the CX 02 is a different frame than the CX 01...*



Nightfire said:


> Actually, it's not. The CX02 is the old CX01 frame with cheaper forks. The new CX01 is the carbon frame.


Are there similarities between the two? Yes, the main triangle is I "believe" the same on both frames. The fork aside, the main difference are the seatstays. The CX 01 has carbon seatstays and my CX 02 utilizes aluminum seatstays. In my book, that makes the CX 02 a completely different frame than a CX 01. I've ridden both frames and preferred the CX 02 over the CX 01 because in my application, the addition of the carbon seatstays I felt was not necessary and only added a little weight without adding much benefit, so I went with the lower cost CX 02. Of course as soon as I built my bike up, most places were closing out the CX 01 with discounts, so that point was mute. I am still happy I went with the CX 02 and actually prefer the understated color scheme of the white camo paint over the red of the CX 01.

This comparison is between the old 2006-2008 CX 01 and 2008 CX 02, just so there is no confusion. The red and black frame above is what I was comparing my white camo CX 02 against, not the new CX 01 or new CX 02 both of which are, again completely different frames than either of the older CX frames.


----------



## Nightfire (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi, sorry you are completely correct.

My CX01 is the last of the 2007 models. Extra UK (UK Distributer) do not list BMC cyclocross bikes so they are not som common here. I have never seen a CX02 in the flesh and assumed wrongly (as it had black stays) that as the CX01 had been replaced by a carbon model they had just moved the older model down the range and rebadged.

It makes me feel a little better about buying the old CX01 just before they brought out the new one! I had not noticed the change in design on the CX02 until you posted "new" CX02 above. It's easy to see when it's pointed out.

P


----------



## Nightfire (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone have one of the new CX01 built up?


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*No problem...*



Nightfire said:


> Hi, sorry you are completely correct.
> 
> My CX01 is the last of the 2007 models. Extra UK (UK Distributer) do not list BMC cyclocross bikes so they are not som common here. I have never seen a CX02 in the flesh and assumed wrongly (as it had black stays) that as the CX01 had been replaced by a carbon model they had just moved the older model down the range and rebadged.
> 
> ...



How do you think* I *feel?

I buy the new for '08 CX 02 (one reason because its cheaper than the CX 01 out at the time) and immediately after I build it up, they slash the prices of the CX 01 to that of the CX 02 I just bought! Then they discontinue the CX 02 that I just bought and replace it with the new current CX 02 (which I would have waited for had I known it was in the pipeline). Oh well, I still love mine and for what I use it for (commuter) it works just fine.

Picture is of the current 2009 CX 02 with flat bar like I have mine set up...


----------

